# 1966 GTO manual to automatic conversion: Shifter/Brake pedal



## Ralph (May 13, 2018)

Hi guys,

I just bought a 1966 GTO from Ohio - not quite original (it has a 1968 400 cui engine) but nicely rotisserie-restorated.

It features a Muncie 4-speed with a console mounted Hurst shifter - probably very desirable, but I want to convert it to a TH350 (which might be easier) or TH400 (which might be more durable).>

Anyone here who has done this in the other direction (auto to manual) and still has the brake pedal and the auto shifter in the barn? 
I wanted to keep the interior as OEM as possible - but can't find any 1966 shifter. The next best thing seems to be a reproduction of the 1967 his/hers shifter...

Cheers

Ralph


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*Hello and Welcome !*

SWEEEEEET ride

Factory Headrests !!! SWEEEEEEET 

passenger recliner ?? too ??

I would do the repro 67 dual gate and a 66 console 

I have an auto flex plate from a low mile engine and crank bolts

tranny lines nice originals

67 dip stick and tube for the t/400

67 real deal turbo 400 drive line ... no t400 in 66 gto's originally
t 350 I think u can use the same drive line and yoke

my buddy has a t400 with low miles ... but I would have it freshened up from a 68 or 9

I have tranny pan brackets ... acces to a parts car with a chunk of floor pan to fill the hole

kick down switch and bracket

and a brake pedal ...

Scott

[email protected]


----------



## stich (Feb 15, 2016)

I have an auto console for a 67 with duel gate shifter but no mounting bracket. interested in your 4 speed console


----------



## Ralph (May 13, 2018)

Hi Stich,

cool - would you mind posting some pics?


----------



## stich (Feb 15, 2016)

I'll try to get some in a day or so. Not the prettiest and mine has "wood grain" as per 67 model in place of your chrome fin style


----------



## bencaban1130 (Feb 3, 2019)

I have a brake pedal but not the shifter also the transmission if needed


----------

